

The Secret of Raising Money (Show HN) - iterable
http://www.getfundedbook.com/

======
zinssmeister
I wish this looked less like a Sky Mall item. If I had not found this via HN I
would have thought this was a scam.

~~~
iterable
Ha. We are experimenting with different covers right now. Thank you for the
feedback.

------
dsirijus
Is one of the secrets HN upvote ring?

~~~
minimaxir
At 6 points in 15 minutes, this should be on the front page but it's not,
meaning this did likely get upvoted by a voting ring.

It also doesn't appear in the Top 300, which means it wasn't flagged either.

------
iterable
My co-author Seth and I wrote a book on how to raise money. Happy to answer
any questions.

~~~
erbdex

        1. The Secret of Raising Money (Show HN) (getfundedbook.com) 5 points by iterable 12 minutes ago | unflag | 4 comments
        2. The Secret of Raising Money (thesecretofraisingmoney.com) 3 points by iterable 7 days ago | flag | comments
    

Why are you changing domains and resubmitting the very same site to HN?

~~~
iterable
hey - we changed the name of the book. Nobody saw the post the first time
around so i wanted to resubmit.

